# Arrondi des congés payés



## chouspinette (27 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,

Je me posais une question à propos de l'arrondi des congés payés 

Par exemple, si j'ai acquis 7.5 jours, j'arrondis à 8 jours au 31 mai, ça me parait logique. Mais vu que je prends mes congés par anticipation (dans la limite des congés acquis), si je suis à 12.5 jours fin juillet, est-ce que je peux arrondir à 13 jours ou pas ?


----------



## Pioupiou (27 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour 
Vous arrondissez  mais au final le 31 mai  le cumul pris par anticipation ne devra pas dépasser les 30 jours ouvrables.


----------



## Nanou91 (27 Juillet 2022)

Bah oui
Vous pouvez poser 13 jours.
Au 31 mai passé vous avez acquis 7.5 jours qui comptent pour 8 sur l'année N-1 donc vous posez ces 8 jours et ça solde les CP 2021/2022.
Si vous en voulez 13 cet été, il faut donc en poser 5 par anticipation (avec accord de l'employeur). de l'année N. Et lors du bilan de Mai 2023, si vous en avez acquis en tout 30, il vous en restera 30 - 5 pris par anticipation = 25


----------



## chouspinette (27 Juillet 2022)

Oui. Sauf que je n'en poserai pas 13 cet été mais plus. D'où ma question... Car il faudra que je pose une partie sans solde mais je ne sais pas si je dois décompter 13 jours ou 12 de mes congés acquis (et en cours d'acquisition).


----------



## Nanou91 (27 Juillet 2022)

D'acquis tu n'as que les 7.5, donc 8 de 2021/2022. C'est tout.
Les autres seront "acquis-posables" à partir du 1er Juin 2023.
Donc au delà des 8 acquis c'est soit sans solde, soit par anticipation.
Autant que le PE veut bien t'en accorder, mais en général on limite à ce qu'on a travaillé de mois. Donc juin 2022 + juillet 2022 = 5 par anticipation.


----------



## Pioupiou (27 Juillet 2022)

fin juillet vous aurez acquis 8 + 5  par anticipation soit 13 jours ouvrables.
Si vous posez 3 semaines en août la 3 semaine sera en partie sans solde donc calcul de cassation pour minorer le salaire.


----------



## Nanou91 (27 Juillet 2022)

Mais du coup, pour Août vous n'acquérerez pas 2.5 jours de CP. Puisqu'il n'aura pas été travaillé entièrement


----------



## Pioupiou (27 Juillet 2022)

L'acquisition se fait à mois échu donc si vacances en aout l'acquisition par anticipation s'arrête fin juillet.


----------

